# Nose Works class



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It's been our third nose work class and Max absolutely loves it!!!! Scent is definately a strength of his and so far he is not waivered at any of the obstacles. I would like to know of any videos or books that are recommended to learn more about this sport. In March a tracking class is opening up which I have waited many months for. Would this be confusing for my dog training in nose works and tracking at the same time? I do not want to confuse him.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Is it Schutzhund tracking? The thing I noticed was nose work is timed and speed is important. In nose work, the dogs air scent to pick up odor. The handler moves quickly to assist the dog in a timed event.

Schutzhund tracking is an obedience exercise. The dog has to keep his head down and has to sniff every footprint. (No air scenting) The handler assists the dog to go slow and to keep its head down. Treats are put in the front part of the footprint as the track is laid.

My dog was not confused because they are so different.

Search and rescue tracking is different than Schutzhund--maybe you are doing that?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I actually started Paisley doing both at about the same time (just how it worked out). She had no problems doing them both. TJ did both for awhile too (but he didn't do NW classes - I just did it with him based on what I learned with Paisley). I got too busy with other sports to worry about NW, but I do hope to do it again at some point.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay thanks I had been concerned of any possible confusion or me confusing him between the two. Any books or videos recommend to get a better grasp on things as we learn.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nose work update(smiley face) Max loves nose works and very focused on his searches. He is dog reactive and pays no attention to the dogs outside the gate. We are searching food paired with the scent of birch. It's interesting how the AC/heating vents/ temp in the room can affect the airflow and how the scent travels. How scent can collect in one spot throwing the dogs off. Last week we did our first vehicle search outside on a very windy day all the dogs did great- so exciting!!! 
My daughter took some photos. Last photo was where the hide was -on the blk wire rack.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That looks like so much fun. I do a lot of "find it" games on our own so if those pics are what nose work is, I need to find a class near me.lol. 

Are treats hidden or is it an article that your dog was allowed to sniff and then was hidden? Reason I ask is because Sonny now plays the find-it game just for the joy of playing it. No treats needed anymore.

Looks like Max has no problem keeping on task.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Heartandsoul- that's is how we started with the find it games and our kids hiding in the yard and woods they would be the prize! At Nose works you teach the dogs to detect - birch,clover and anise oils. First it's a treat they search for we used hotdogs.Then the treat is paired with a scented oil. Next just the oil. It is soooo much fun!!every week the instructor sets up different scenarios boxes, suitcases, pocketbooks, Pvc pipes, anything weird they may have to explore. At home I will leave a plate of food on floor as a distraction or his favorite ball/toy and he will pass them right up when on a scent. 

There are also trials when ready to enter. Nose works at different levels 1 being the easiest nw1, nw 2 and nw 3. There are videos of nosework 1, nw 2 and nw3 trials on the link. You go in not knowing where the hide is and it is timed- 30 seconds. Any distractions - leg lifting marking spots your out. All the dogs are into it and it is cool to see how some of the different breeds work.! You should check it out. 
https://www.nacsw.net/


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Jenny, thanks for the link. Now I'm all excited! There are two different events less than an hrs drive from me. Sonny is doing really well in his classes for dog reactivity and I need a new something fun to do with him as his agilities trainer moved. Agilities really wasn't his "thing" anyways so your link is probably our next step in our growth together. 

The events have a trainer I can contact for info about lessons. So excited! Thanks tons!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Typically, when a handler gets involved in detection work they become better tracking handlers. You learn to read the dog better, pay more attention to subtle cues and learn when the dog is "in odor." Tracking and nose work should not conflict at all, actually the nose work usually benefits the tracking work.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Did you start off doing NW at home or did you just start with a class?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Heart and soul- you will have so much fun it is a great bonding experience and a confidence builder. I knew max enjoyed his find it games, something I knew I always would enjoy and good confidence builder and good thing for dogs who are dog reactive to do. Can't wait to hear how you and Sonny like it!

Slamdunc- Aah yes now this makes so much sense. This makes me feel much better as I was told nose works is a good way to start before tracking but did not really know why thanks for the explanation. Now I will have a jump start in tracking which seems pretty detailed but don't no much about it. Good Stuff!!!

Mburitica181- . I knew Max would like it since we would always play find it games "find me" games with the kids. The kids would hide in the yard or trail in the woods and max would find them in seconds. He enjoyed these games so I knew he would enjoy doing something involving his nose. I knew I wanted to tracking even before we got Max when figuring how to keep our pup busy. A nose work class opened up first so we chose to do that first. I wasn't sure what it entailed and did not do anything special to prepare accept cook lots of hot dogs for his class. Max always liked to shove his big nose where it didn't belong it was- so nose work turned out to be perfect. It is interesting to see some dogs were so disciplined that if the hide was on a countertop or sometimes some kind of desk/table set up and the dogs were on a scent- they would not continue as they were trained to leave the counter top and table alone- no worries here of being over discliplined here-(smiley face)


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jenny, I'm so glad you started this thread! How long have you guys been doing this? My girl and I are in our second session of Nosework classes. She absolutely loves it, and so do I. It's been so beneficial in learning about my dog, learning about dogs in general and how to read them, and building the bond with my dog. 

mburitica - I started with scent games at home: I started by hiding stinky treats while she was in a down-stay out of sight. Then I'd release her and she'd have to find them all. Later, I started putting a stinky treat in a teaball and hiding that. (It wasn't terribly challenging for her, but she enjoyed it.) I delayed putting her in a Nosework class because I just didn't have the time, but once we started, it became her favorite thing ever. We just moved to essential oils (still pairing with treats), and she's done well so far. I would love to trial her one day if we get to that level, but right now I am just happy to see her having fun. Added bonus is that you can really bond with the other people and dogs in your class. Our classes are very small and you get to know people well. It's been a fantastic experience all around.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> Jenny, I'm so glad you started this thread! How long have you guys been doing this? My girl and I are in our second session of Nosework classes. She absolutely loves it, and so do I. It's been so beneficial in learning about my dog, learning about dogs in general and how to read them, and building the bond with my dog.
> 
> mburitica - I started with scent games at home: I started by hiding stinky treats while she was in a down-stay out of sight. Then I'd release her and she'd have to find them all. Later, I started putting a stinky treat in a teaball and hiding that. (It wasn't terribly challenging for her, but she enjoyed it.) I delayed putting her in a Nosework class because I just didn't have the time, but once we started, it became her favorite thing ever. We just moved to essential oils (still pairing with treats), and she's done well so far. I would love to trial her one day if we get to that level, but right now I am just happy to see her having fun. Added bonus is that you can really bond with the other people and dogs in your class. Our classes are very small and you get to know people well. It's been a fantastic experience all around.



Glad you enjoy it!!!! It is a great thing to do with your dog. Classes are slow moving but progress has not been hindered, we started in February/ March. We are working on just the oils birch now and pretty cool how the dogs no what to find. Max kept on looking at the blue box with all the scented oils on the counter but the hide was stuck on the wall under the ledge of the counter- he figured it out. Our last search was in the bathroom there another fun search. It's fun to move around. I registered max on thehttp://www.nacsw.net and received my little blue book. I also got my scent oil kit- so exciting!!!! Our class is fairly large but much fun. The trials are far away someone who has been doing this a awhile in class recently went said it was 8 hour day for four minutes not including sleep over and traveling time. Our instructor is trying to get a trial where we are and this will be awesome if that can happen I think she said sometime next year. I definately want to do the trial if close to home and already got my red lead and red scarf for dog reactive dogs. The trials are very controlled from what I hear. But we do it mostly for fun also. There are seminars they offer also at different locations which sounds very interesting to go to one.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow. There are multiple trials per year in the greater metro area where I live. I knew that it could be tough to get a spot at a trial, but I didn't really realize people had to travel so far just to trial. I want to volunteer at a trial and see what it's all about.

My class has 3 dogs. We started the foundation series with six but lost three. I hope we'll keep all three for the third set in the series, the other two dog/handler teams in our class are awesome. It sounds like your class is like ours: Progress slowly, challenge but don't push too hard, and build a solid foundation.

I need to do the registration with NACSW.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Our second vehicle search outside and other outside searches. Max was extremely distracted and constant work to get him to focus on me while waiting our turn. When it was our turn he was in the good zone. He did contaminate an area outside he peed on a concrete wall. We were having a tough day. One thing is good if I say no pee he will listen but was a bit late on that one.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> Wow. There are multiple trials per year in the greater metro area where I live. I knew that it could be tough to get a spot at a trial, but I didn't really realize people had to travel so far just to trial. I want to volunteer at a trial and see what it's all about.
> 
> My class has 3 dogs. We started the foundation series with six but lost three. I hope we'll keep all three for the third set in the series, the other two dog/handler teams in our class are awesome. It sounds like your class is like ours: Progress slowly, challenge but don't push too hard, and build a solid foundation.
> 
> I need to do the registration with NACSW.





WateryTart said:


> Wow. There are multiple trials per year in the greater metro area where I live. I knew that it could be tough to get a spot at a trial, but I didn't really realize people had to travel so far just to trial. I want to volunteer at a trial and see what it's all about.
> 
> My class has 3 dogs. We started the foundation series with six but lost three. I hope we'll keep all three for the third set in the series, the other two dog/handler teams in our class are awesome. It sounds like your class is like ours: Progress slowly, challenge but don't push too hard, and build a solid foundation.
> 
> I need to do the registration with NACSW.


My phone must refreshed 3-4 times I have to remember to select and copy. Yikes. 

Seems to be very thourough process. 3 people you guys must get lots of searches. We have about 12+ people in our class and get two searches sometimes 3. Class is 3 hours long. Yesterday less people so we did a few searches. Yes volunteering at the trials - I hear is a great way to see what to expect. There are also nose works workshops coming up in a few weeks this ones happens to be where we train so close by I'm going to go without max to get more out of it. It sounds like fun and hoping to learn much. I since max is dog reactive I focus on him much and listen with one ear. We did vehicle searches outside- for the second time and other searches outside. There was a hide on the bumper of the van the wind was blowing from the west and max was climbing underneath the van under the bumper where the hide was directly above him. He was catching scent from the hide near a wheel well in back of the van. He figured it out but that was a tough one. The way he was carrying on I would of called it. I was getting worried he was going to get stuck under the van. I
The instructor said we are going on a field trip to do a search in another other place- so cool!!! It takes a few weeks to get your blue book and if you order a scent kit also takes a few weeks just to plan ahead. Check out if any nose work - workshops in your area I'm sure you will get tons of info from it.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Scent kits are provided to us in class with a cost, so I already have one! I just need to get registered and get my girl registered so we can do an ORT when we are ready.

I know when a couple of trials are - I am going to try to make volunteering at one of them work because it sounds like I have opportunities that a lot of people will not get just by virtue of geography, and it would be silly to let that pass me by.

Our class is about 90 minutes and we get 3-4 searches. Each search is something a little different, so we get a brief overview and instructions prior to each round. I love having a small class - the closeness and camaraderie and more search time are all great - but one thing I would really enjoy about a bigger class is getting to see different types of dogs and their search behavior. Our original six were two GSDs, a bulldog mix, a lab, a pointer, and I'm forgetting what the sixth even was. We're down to one GSD, the lab, and the pointer. My instructor says our dogs are their breed first, when they get into the search area, and it's been interesting watching both the breed-specific behavior and the individual nuances each dog brings. (My shepherd does perimeter checks and moves her circles inward; she is also very thorough and leaves no area unchecked. The pointer does a very orderly back to front sweep. The lab is very much a "shortest distance between two points is a straight line" kind of dog who goes from Point A to B to C quickly.) But I'd love to get to observe smaller dogs, different mixes, different types.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Volunteering sounds like a great way to go I think is a great idea and was highly recommended. I'm glad you are enjoying it's nice to find people with same interests. Will be excited to see how you guys are doing!!!! The nose works clinics will also have a wide range of different breeds. Excited to go and sounds like fun. I would also like to volunteer as I get nervous. I think it would help me with that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Slamdunc said:


> Typically, when a handler gets involved in detection work they become better tracking handlers. You learn to read the dog better, pay more attention to subtle cues and learn when the dog is "in odor." Tracking and nose work should not conflict at all, actually the nose work usually benefits the tracking work.



Here is the answer to my question on the other thread!!!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Here is the answer to my question on the other thread!!!


The commands are different, the rituals are different and I find there is no conflict at all with tracking and nose work. In fact all of our patrol dogs are dual purpose; patrol and narcotics. Tracking is our bread and butter. 

As I said earlier, the handlers usually become better at reading their dogs and watch the more subtle clues and signs the dogs give off in tracking. So much of tracking training is body language, behavior changes and breathing changes. The scent work will really get a handler in tune with their dogs breathing, body language, behavioral responses and how the dog works "in odor." This odor can be the scent on a track or the source of the target odor. 

I find that once our handlers cross train in detection, their tracking really improves. This, IMHO is do in part to being able to better read their dog and the dog fine tuning and learning to search more intensely.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We had a nose work II seminar held in our nose works class. Some people
brought their dogs to participate. I just sat in so I can actually give my full attention and get the most out of it. There were of course a few German shepherds, spaniels, boxer, Akita, lab , golden retriever,Doberman, bloodhound a small little dog who was the star. It was the first time I saw a blood hound on a scent and he covered the entire room including the walls it was if his whole body transformed into a big nose. As Slamdunc had mentioned the focus was on reading your dogs body language. The position you place your self is as important so as you can read your dogs body language and not be in the way. Also how your body language is picked also up by the dog. 

There were a few dogs but one in particular who barely alerted when found a hide. It made it difficult for the owner to recognize their dog's alert as was very subtle. The instructor talked about "Timmy in the well" which how to reward the dog to get a stronger alert. When the dog alerts at the hide -it's important to continually reward the dog in the same spot where the hide was - using your hand as almost like a pez dispenser and most importantly reward only when the dog is looking down at where the hide is. If your dog looks up at you it is very important to wait to reward until he is looking back to where the hide is and then reward with "good"and then continual treats as the dog head is still in the original alert position. It teaches to the dogs to stay in their alert position longer until rewarded- making the dogs alert easier to read. It was pretty cool to see after the owner did "Timmy in the well" a few times the dog who barely alerted gave a very strong clear alert in such a short amount of time. Was very impressive.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Jenny720,
There are some excellent points in your post above. Rewarding at source when the dog recognizes odor is important. Rewarding only when the dog is "locked" on the odor and not looking back at the handler is also very important. Most problems in detection work can be directly linked back to handler error. "Helping" the dog too much leads to handler dependence. AS you mentioned, handler body language and "blocking" the dog also create issues and handler dependence. 

As soon as the dog learns the odor you need to start running "blind" finds. Or finds that unknown to the handler. This forces the handlers to rely on their dog and learn to read their dogs. After all, the dog has the nose and the super senses.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Slamdunc- thanks. The clinic had tons of great info. If anybody may be thinking about going to a nose work clinic in the future- it will be worth your time. Yes very true - blind hides are where i will truly learning much about reading the subtle body language of Max and will give me no other choice but just to keep full focus on him. It will take a different kind of pressure off not knowing where the hide is as sometimes I will be worrying -yikes it's right there will he find it. We have not done blind hides,other then finding kids in woods or stores which is always a very fast and direct intense path to them, yet but it will be where the true fun will start!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Practicing outside during the winter at the sump in the woods across the street. Wanting to do some Home Depot trips to practice at different places.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Super senses yes. Around Memorial Day I was driving home with Max i saw a dead groundhog in the street. I pushed it over to the side of the road- Max watching this in the car. As soon as we got home he wanted to go in the backyard to check on his ground hog that lived under the shed- it was not him that got run over by a car. Tonight for a walk which is not the way we usually go but is a shorter walk down our block near the service road. Max started going crazy sniffing this one spot in the middle of the street as if he was smelling animal I realized it was the same spot the ground hog was laying a few weeks ago. There was a crack in the road and I remember it was the start of the woods that I slid it over with a piece of wood. Could of all the rain wash off the scent away non the less thought to be pretty neat.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh what fun to see others talk about NoseWork, my girl is officially in classes now but I started playing "find it" with her since back when I was only fostering her. Both my boss and coworker have their dogs in the game and we all go together to events. Since Val is only 5 months, she can't begin on actually odor yet, but once she is a year the real game will begin. <3


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Valkyrie said:


> Oh what fun to see others talk about NoseWork, my girl is officially in classes now but I started playing "find it" with her since back when I was only fostering her. Both my boss and coworker have their dogs in the game and we all go together to events. Since Val is only 5 months, she can't begin on actually odor yet, but once she is a year the real game will begin. <3


Just curious... Why can't your girl start odor before she is a year old? My boy started classes when he was five months old and was on odor by the time he was seven months old. Is that just the way your instructor does things?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Mike Suttle at Loganhaus Kennels has posted a bunch of detection training on their YouTube channel. If you want to get into NoseWork, or want to improve what you're already doing, it's a good place to look for examples of what right looks like.

Another tip is to have someone video your searches. It is great to go back and see what you missed. It will help you read your dog better. Have the person that placed your blind hides review the video with you so they can point out when you may have missed a change of behavior.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jul 2, 2016)

GypsyGhost said:


> Just curious... Why can't your girl start odor before she is a year old? My boy started classes when he was five months old and was on odor by the time he was seven months old. Is that just the way your instructor does things?


Since she is still growing; both physically and mentally; our instructor feels it's best to wait til they are a little more mature til they jump on the serious stuff. I suppose every group is different, but I don't see a reason to rush her or myself. I'm only learning about the sport now, before I just had a faint idea what it all was.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

You can start puppies on odor at 6 weeks old 

Detection is all about fun and rewards. No serious stuff as far as the dog is concerned.






Same dog at 12 weeks


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I started my dog Francesca, on narcotics detection at 8 weeks. She was working all the odors and doing high finds by 5 months. I laid off for almost a year and then certified her in 2 months of training. She is currently a certified Police narcotics K-9. The early foundation was huge. The easiest dog that I have ever trained for detection work.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Slamdunc said:


> I started my dog Francesca, on narcotics detection at 8 weeks. She was working all the odors and doing high finds by 5 months. I laid off for almost a year and then certified her in 2 months of training. She is currently a certified Police narcotics K-9. The early foundation was huge. The easiest dog that I have ever trained for detection work.


There is the reason Mike starts his dogs so early.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

David Winners said:


> There is the reason Mike starts his dogs so early.


I agree, it absolutely makes a huge difference. 

I imprinted Francesca on the odors early with scented towel throws and then hid the towels. The dog is passive, she puts her nose to source and stares at the odor. I have done so little work with this dog in comparison to other handlers starting with older dogs it is amazing. When I started to seriously train her she was about 15 months and with in 10 training sessions she was ready to certify. I had only done car interiors 2 or 3 times before certification. I worked her on a scent wall about 4-5 times and the rest in buildings, lockers and luggage. The early imprinting made a huge difference in her detection work. 

I would have taken her to work last year while I was running a detection and patrol school for some new handlers and certified her then, but I got some resistance from a supervisor. I ran the school and trained her on my own. My current dog, Boomer a dual purpose Patrol / Narcotics dog is 10 1/2 and very close to retirement. The plan is to use this dog as a single purpose Narcotics dog. When the other beast certifies in patrol, I will retire Boomer and use both both dogs. I have a new supervisor and told him, "by the way, I certified Francesca in Narcotics." He said "great." I am hauling 3 dogs around in my SUV and she has already hit on dope on the street. 

The is no reason to wait to start nose work. Young dogs learn fast, when imprinted properly it stays with them for life. Mike Suttle has an excellent system for rearing, raising and training puppies for work.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey guys... trying to consider this in the SAR field. So many people, in my area, begin imprinting a puppy a little later on cadaver tissue if you are an area, air scent dog. By that I mean that we start with runaways and teaching the puppy the game of fine the person, come back alert, and take the handler into the person, the "z pattern". Cadaver tissue is often put off. But it sounds like you are saying maybe that should be done earlier too. That there are ADDED benefits from doing so rather than waiting. SLAMdunc, David... in your collective experiences does the dog lose out by starting later say at 8 months or a year old?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Slamdunc said:


> I agree, it absolutely makes a huge difference.
> 
> I imprinted Francesca on the odors early with scented towel throws and then hid the towels. The dog is passive, she puts her nose to source and stares at the odor. I have done so little work with this dog in comparison to other handlers starting with older dogs it is amazing. When I started to seriously train her she was about 15 months and with in 10 training sessions she was ready to certify. I had only done car interiors 2 or 3 times before certification. I worked her on a scent wall about 4-5 times and the rest in buildings, lockers and luggage. The early imprinting made a huge difference in her detection work.
> 
> ...


That's so cool. 10 sessions and ready to prove her stuff. I can't say that I envy you hauling around 3 dogs though


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Going to check out Max Suttle!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

great thread, great link.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't know weather I should start a new thread. So please feel free to move this. 

I have taught myself (LOL) and my dog Schutzhund tracking. She is highly food motivated, focused, and persistent... a good tracker. 

Would she be a candidate for nose work? And perhaps some detection? She is 2y/o.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

gsdluvr said:


> Don't know weather I should start a new thread. So please feel free to move this.
> 
> I have taught myself (LOL) and my dog Schutzhund tracking. She is highly food motivated, focused, and persistent... a good tracker.
> 
> Would she be a candidate for nose work? And perhaps some detection? She is 2y/o.


Sure she you both will enjoy it. We are going to try tracking next hoping soon!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jenny720 said:


> Volunteering sounds like a great way to go I think is a great idea and was highly recommended. I'm glad you are enjoying it's nice to find people with same interests. Will be excited to see how you guys are doing!!!! The nose works clinics will also have a wide range of different breeds. Excited to go and sounds like fun. I would also like to volunteer as I get nervous. I think it would help me with that.


I wanted to come by and update. I was able to volunteer at a Nosework 1 trial, and it was SO MUCH FUN. It was neat to see the dogs that were a bit ahead of us. Next time I want to volunteer at a Nosework 2 or 3 and see dogs that are more experienced.

This trial had 40-some dogs of all different kinds. Two GSDs, the usual cadre of retrievers, some hounds, quite a few little dogs, and a surprising number of poodles (until I remembered that they were originally bred as hunting dogs). It was a really great opportunity to watch how different types of dogs approached hunting, and it was fun to watch as they tried to communicate with their handlers. I quickly identified two things that could be problematic as I thought about my own dog's body language relative to the dogs in the trial: 1) She's pretty subtle a lot of the time, so I'm going to have to really know how to read her, and 2) handler nerves are a huge factor. I saw so many dogs blatantly alerting and the handlers didn't see it, and I have to assume that was all nerves. At that level, a lot of them must be relatively new to the sport, and it might be their very first trial. I felt really lucky to get to volunteer/observe first, so at least now I have an idea of how the trials are structured.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Volunteering sounds like a great way to go I think is a great idea and was highly recommended. I'm glad you are enjoying it's nice to find people with same interests. Will be excited to see how you guys are doing!!!! The nose works clinics will also have a wide range of different breeds. Excited to go and sounds like fun. I would also like to volunteer as I get nervous. I think it would help me with that.
> ...


Sounds like a lot of fun. I hear they the trials are very organized. I would like to volunteer it definitely would help me with my nerves as they do cloud the brain! Anything to mAke things go more smooth.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Definitely volunteer before you actually trial! It really helps you understand how the actual trial is run. Knowing what to expect helps so much with nerves!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jenny, I thought it was remarkably well organized and well run! I was only there for one day, but while it was clearly a ton of work, the organizers did an amazing job. I would volunteer for them again in a heartbeat.

It sounds like it can be tough to find local trials, though. I actually had the luxury of deciding, "Well I won't volunteer at Trial A during X month, but I'll make time at Trial B during Y month." From what I understand, that's not necessarily common. So my advice would be if you get a chance, jump on it! Well worth giving up a day to do it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> Jenny, I thought it was remarkably well organized and well run! I was only there for one day, but while it was clearly a ton of work, the organizers did an amazing job. I would volunteer for them again in a heartbeat.
> 
> It sounds like it can be tough to find local trials, though. I actually had the luxury of deciding, "Well I won't volunteer at Trial A during X month, but I'll make time at Trial B during Y month." From what I understand, that's not necessarily common. So my advice would be if you get a chance, jump on it! Well worth giving up a day to do it.


A day well spent in total agreement just would like the trials a bit closer. Max is dog reactive so I would like to volunteer to get a glimpse on how they coordinate that part of the trial. Defiantly yes I would spend a day to volunteer there- sounds like it will be on the list of my future plans!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> A day well spent in total agreement just would like the trials a bit closer. Max is dog reactive so I would like to volunteer to get a glimpse on how they coordinate that part of the trial. Defiantly yes I would spend a day to volunteer there- sounds like it will be on the list of my future plans!


In my experience, most well-run trials are VERY good about making sure that no dogs get too close to each other. This includes in the parking lot. If a volunteer notices someone walking too closely to other cars or dogs, they will say something. At the trials I have volunteered at, there are volunteers posted at different staging locations. They make sure to keep enough space between competitors. Dogs also exit a different route than they enter, so there is no chance to run into a dog coming or going. It's really something.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > A day well spent in total agreement just would like the trials a bit closer. Max is dog reactive so I would like to volunteer to get a glimpse on how they coordinate that part of the trial. Defiantly yes I would spend a day to volunteer there- sounds like it will be on the list of my future plans!
> ...


This is good to know I have heard they are incredibly organized also in regards to dog reactive dogs it is nice though to hear it again. Sounds perfect for us.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> This is good to know I have heard they are incredibly organized also in regards to dog reactive dogs it is nice though to hear it again. Sounds perfect for us.


It really is a good sport for reactive dogs. And every organizer that I've had contact with has been very aware of how important it is to allow dogs to have space. Good luck to you as you continue with the sport!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > This is good to know I have heard they are incredibly organized also in regards to dog reactive dogs it is nice though to hear it again. Sounds perfect for us.
> ...



Thanks so much Gypsy Ghost we really enjoy nose works. It gives Max a chance to use his talents and strong suits and me to admire them!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Where are you buying your supplies from, i.e. the oils? I have a kit on order from leerberg, but that is to just check it out. Is there a wholesale or bulk place to get the oils? I imagine the oils can be sourced from various sites, just curious if anything special is needed?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

On the nacsw website is a list of suggested places you can get oils from in bulk. There are specifics so I just stick to what they recommend. 
http://www.nacsw.net/target-odors/target-odor-suppliers


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Jenny720 said:


> On the nacsw website is a list of suggested places you can get oils from in bulk. There are specifics so I just stick to what they recommend.
> Target Odor Suppliers | NACSW


Thank you! :wink2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sure!:smile2:


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Do you have to go through a certified NoseWorks class to trial? I am ordering the leesburg kit, but I am pretty sure I can train on my own(not all that different than SAR). But want to make sure I don't also need to sign up for a class.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You don't have to take a class or a certified class to trial. Just make sure you register - I posted the site and they send you a score book. It takes a few weeks if I remember right it took some time for the score book to be delivered. https://www.nacsw.net


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Last week Max practicing some nose work at petco down the food aisle. We are in our nose work gear(red scarf and red lead for dog reactive dogs)My daughter hid the tin with the scent without telling me where it is. Notice Max's slight head jerk he was on to something! Max's alerts are getting stronger. Scent of the day "Anise"
https://youtu.be/aVUimXNZWq8


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I started recording a bit late but Max walked right passed a pole that have been used for peeing when owners turn their backs and looked like it may have been used often. Max did not even take a second glance to the pee pole and walked right by while on his mission.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Going to check out Max Suttle!


Yikes spell check Mike Suttle-
David winners -thanks great stuff!!!!!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Do you have to go through a certified NoseWorks class to trial? I am ordering the leesburg kit, but I am pretty sure I can train on my own(not all that different than SAR). But want to make sure I don't also need to sign up for a class.


Probably way easier than SAR!

What you will need to do is pass an Odor Recognition Test before you trial. Once you and your dog are registered with NACSW, you can register for an ORT when you are ready. I would check the NACSW site for any other prerequisites (for both the ORT and trials, but I don't think there are any). If I recall correctly, I think the main thing is for NW1, your dog has to have passed an ORT on birch.

The benefit of a class for me aside from learning how to teach and read my dog is getting information specific to the sport and its rules, plus tips and tricks, from my instructor. However, that may not matter to you, plus you're clearly much more experienced with dogs and dog-related activities. I'm a newbie to GSDs, a newbie to dog sports, and my dog is relatively young, so we need more instruction at this stage.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I am about to register my dog for an ORT. I think we'll stick to birch even though she's been on all three odors. With some coaching from our instructor, I FINALLY decoded my dog's "tell" on containers. She is so thorough and will check every box, but she does a sniff and dismiss when there's no odor, and she starts sniffing all around the edges of the box when she finds odor. We have video of last night, too, so that will be helpful to watch.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

WateryTart said:


> Well, I am about to register my dog for an ORT. I think we'll stick to birch even though she's been on all three odors. With some coaching from our instructor, I FINALLY decoded my dog's "tell" on containers. She is so thorough and will check every box, but she does a sniff and dismiss when there's no odor, and she starts sniffing all around the edges of the box when she finds odor. We have video of last night, too, so that will be helpful to watch.


It's not so much of a "tell" as the indication that the dog is in the source of the target odor. All dogs regardless of what they are searching for; i.e. Birch, narcotics or explosives do similar things when they are "in odor." The signs or indications that are common to all dogs that hit a source of odor or are "in odor" are: a "head snap" or direction change, a increase in respiration and fluttering of the nostrils and the rib cage will expand and contract faster. What you are seeing when your dog "* starts sniffing all around the edges of the box when she finds odor.*" Is what all dogs do when in odor. Watch the other dogs in your class and you will quickly be able to tell, often before the handler that they are "in odor." 

You can actually hear the breathing change and increase in respiration as the dog works to lock in on the source of the target odor. A really good exercise is to place the aids in a dark room, actually pitch black and the handler must call the alert based only on the dog's breathing. 

The additional signs that you will see and really need to pay attention too are the changes in behavior and changes in body language. For example, when in the odor of narcotics, Boomer'e ears go flat, his tail set changes, he goes up on his toes and leans forward. Some of these body language changes will be unique to your dog, a dog with floppy ears may have a different response with their ears than Boomer. But all dogs do most of these things, if not all at one time or another. Licking at the source is another indicator do to the Vomeronasal Gland. 

I do not know what your dog's trained response is, active (aggressive) or passive? Boomer is aggressive alerting and scratches at the source of the odor. I will never train another aggressive alerting drug dog, hence Francesca is passive. Francesca is trained to "lock up" at the source of the odor and place her nose on the exact spot of the source of odor. She actually drives forward, places her nose on the source and stares until I reward her. It is extremely accurate, actually more accurate than an aggressive alerting dog and does no damage. 

Here are the things to look for specifically: From the UTAH Post K9 program

1. A “change of behavior” from general sweeping behavior to isolated and localized sniffing;
2. The dog’s “focus narrows” as the dog begins to follow the odor trail back to its source location;
3. The “intensity increases” as the dog gets closer and closer to the source of the odor;
4. The “inhalations deepen and intensify” as the dog gets closer to the source of the odor;
5. The dog “visibly closes in on the source of odor” as it sniffs the scent trail, much like the blindfolded human who is playing the game of “Hotter-Colder” and is guided by the voices of other players … the dog uses its nose to detect where the odor is hotter or colder;
6. The dog begins to exhibit more “fixated behavior” the closer it gets to the odor, displaying a higher and higher level of energy as it closes in on the source of the odor;
7. The dog “resists leaving the area” once it closes in on the source of the odor, comparable to a hungry wolf that gets nearer and nearer to its prey … it does not want to forsake its prey;
8. The dog “resists distractions” such as food, toys, tennis balls, animal smells, sounds, etc. as it increases its focus on the source of the odor; and
9. The dog reacts to the K-9 Sniff “task command” in a positive manner … if the dog is not truly Alerting, but merely interested in a non-target odor (i.e., female dog in estrus) it will leave the odor and continue the Sniff Test … if the dog is Alerting but is having difficulty pinpointing the source, it will work harder to find the source or may even Indicate.

It is the sum of these behaviors that constitute the alert, not the trained response of "sitting, staring or scratching." That is the trained response. The alert is actually all the behavioral and physiological changes that occur when a dog is in the target odor. The increase in respiration and the fluttering nostrils is often the first sign that many people see and "hear." But, the other indicators are important as well, like the "head snap" and change of direction.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Watery Tart- good luck let us all know how you make out! When you do a ort can you do a trial the same day or have to schedule on a different day? So far away-when we do this it would be more of a weekend trip. 

Slamdunc- tons of great information can't wait to try the dark room! 

We started distractions in class -ball throwing instructor hopping around. So cool to see not one dog loose focus on what they were doing they were all so awesome. 

Just to make a mention as Proud of my boy- My daughter and her friend were bike riding nearby. They were gone a bit so I went to check on them. I put Max on a 25 for lead and i use a different word we for find the kids games. He was way aheAd of me which is much easier for to me observe his body lAnguage from a distance. I know I have to work on position/ moving not getting in the way of the odor all play important factor. There was tons of air sniffing and making that nose exhaling sound I love. He headed down the driveway made a right onto the private road(before he turned right he started smelly the air to the left of the roAd then made the right turn- my daughter said she did go down that way but turned around) then another right onto another street working the entire time tons of nose exhaling air sniffing ground sniffing. Working the entire time leading down the wood path my daughter and her friend just turned the corner and were heading right in our direction. I thought is so cool I let him go to greet them I don't think he could of been anymore happier.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Slamdunc said:


> It's not so much of a "tell" as the indication that the dog is in the source of the target odor. All dogs regardless of what they are searching for; i.e. Birch, narcotics or explosives do similar things when they are "in odor." The signs or indications that are common to all dogs that hit a source of odor or are "in odor" are: a "head snap" or direction change, a increase in respiration and fluttering of the nostrils and the rib cage will expand and contract faster. What you are seeing when your dog "* starts sniffing all around the edges of the box when she finds odor.*" Is what all dogs do when in odor. Watch the other dogs in your class and you will quickly be able to tell, often before the handler that they are "in odor."
> 
> You can actually hear the breathing change and increase in respiration as the dog works to lock in on the source of the target odor. A really good exercise is to place the aids in a dark room, actually pitch black and the handler must call the alert based only on the dog's breathing.
> 
> ...


This is really good info. I'll be reading and rereading this and making sure I digest it, thank you!

I will say that she is the only dog in the class who does the sniffing along all the edges of the box with odor. All of the dogs do the direction changes and "head snap" when they are in odor, but what they do when they actually hit upon the right box differs: One dog steps on/smashes the box and will do anything it can to get inside. The other just stays on it. Mine starts going over and over the edges. I haven't trained her to do anything in particular (I saw some dogs at the trial who were trained to sit or lie down when they found the odor, and I would love to teach mine to do that eventually).


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jenny720 said:


> Watery Tart- good luck let us all know how you make out! When you do a ort can you do a trial the same day or have to schedule on a different day? So far away-when we do this it would be more of a weekend trip.


ORT has to be passed 14 days before you trial. I'm doing one now, one this winter, and then planning to trial maybe next fall if she's ready.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I apologize, it's been so busy and I forgot to update.

My puppy girl passed her birch ORT! She did very well - I couldn't believe how fast it was over. But she was alerting me almost before I knew what was happening. We'll pick up the other two odors next chance we get. Plans are still to trial her sometime in 2017.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats!  I am hoping to go for my ORT this spring and maybe go to a trial as well.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats. Planning on doing my Birch and Anise ORT in January. Then start looking for trials that are within 5 hours of me. So far there are non scheduled. It's a bit frustrating. But I guess I will make a weekend of it and get a hotel room.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I apologize, it's been so busy and I forgot to update.
> 
> My puppy girl passed her birch ORT! She did very well - I couldn't believe how fast it was over. But she was alerting me almost before I knew what was happening. We'll pick up the other two odors next chance we get. Plans are still to trial her sometime in 2017.[/QUOTE
> 
> Watery Tart- Awesome!!!!Congratulations very exciting!!!Yes the dogs are quicker then us for sure. I really would like if they did ort's and trials the same day. After the madness of the holidays would like to plan a trip to do our ort's.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Congrats. Planning on doing my Birch and Anise ORT in January. Then start looking for trials that are within 5 hours of me. So far there are non scheduled. It's a bit frustrating. But I guess I will make a weekend of it and get a hotel room.


I hope you can find some.

Assuming the lotteries went my way, or if I was willing to wait long enough, I could hypothetically do all my trialing within 45 minutes of my house. People do travel to WI and IL and farther to trial, though. And some people travel quite a distance to come to the trials local to me. 

I am guessing we are not within five hours of you, but I will plug the MN trials and ORTs as being very well run. It was a pleasure to be involved, both as a volunteer (trial) and participant (ORT).


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Bramble said:


> Congrats!  I am hoping to go for my ORT this spring and maybe go to a trial as well.


Thanks! Please keep us posted! I'll be excited to hear how it goes.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wf-thanks!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well we finally did it and took the ort -odor regonition test. Such a long day and we went over the river and through the woods to get there! Max did great he passes all three test in one day birch, anise and clove in seconds. He made me very proud. The first time I ever did anything like this with any of my dogs so very exciting. It was a very organized event and we had a great day. 
I was recently told the AKC is now doing scent work they are adding peppermint, a underground scent search, and handler odor search. Sounds like fun!
a
http://www.akc.org/events/scent-work/


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!!!! So excited for you!

That's awesome he picked up all 3 odors in one day. I was advised to just do one to get my feet wet. I missed an ORT in February and will register for one in September to pick up the other two.

If AKC picks up scent work, I want in! That sounds like fun, especially the handler scent.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!! So excited for you!
> 
> That's awesome he picked up all 3 odors in one day. I was advised to just do one to get my feet wet. I missed an ORT in February and will register for one in September to pick up the other two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Jenny720 congrats! Way back when you started this thread you encouraged me to find a class. Well thanks for the encouragement. It took me a while, I needed to finish an obedience/reactivity class first (ended just before Thanksgiving).

We started intro to NW beginning of Dec and loving it. Of all the things that I have tried and intro classes taken, NW is the perfect fit for both me and Sonny. We are still in the "intro" stages and just started on the birch so the ORT is a little ways off for us.

Just a chuckle for you: Because of his reactivity and watching for the precursors in the past,I thought I was really good at reading him. I figured the first easy blind hide the instructor set up would be a breeze. Nope missed his alert signal and his aren't subtle. lol.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Heartandsoul said:


> Jenny720 congrats! Way back when you started this thread you encouraged me to find a class. Well thanks for the encouragement. It took me a while, I needed to finish an obedience/reactivity class first (ended just before Thanksgiving).
> 
> We started intro to NW beginning of Dec and loving it. Of all the things that I have tried and intro classes taken, NW is the perfect fit for both me and Sonny. We are still in the "intro" stages and just started on the birch so the ORT is a little ways off for us.
> 
> Just a chuckle for you: Because of his reactivity and watching for the precursors in the past,I thought I was really good at reading him. I figured the first easy blind hide the instructor set up would be a breeze. Nope missed his alert signal and his aren't subtle. lol.



Thank you!!!! I'm so glad you started your nose work class and enjoying it!!!! That makes me feel good! It is a great bonding experience. Lol nothing is easy! Sonny's alerts should get stronger as you guys progress. "Timmy in the well" mentioned in this thread are good at make getting those alerts stronger. I'm still amazed how they can ignore food and toys and go right to the main source of odor as it bounces around. Enjoy your nose work classes they get more interesting as you go.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max with his red bandanna- waiting our turn at our first test- birch.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Max looks so handsome! Love the focused look he's giving you.

Do you use the red bandana and long line as part of his designated equipment during class also or are you only using them for tests and trials. 

We were introduced to Timmy in the well last week and Sonny got it. Nose on Timmy and the treats keep coming nose off Timmy no more treats.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Heartandsoul said:


> Max looks so handsome! Love the focused look he's giving you.
> 
> Do you use the red bandana and long line as part of his designated equipment during class also or are you only using them for tests and trials.
> 
> We were introduced to Timmy in the well last week and Sonny got it. Nose on Timmy and the treats keep coming nose off Timmy no more treats.


Thank you! We just his red bandanna and longline during test and trials. I just find the long lead awkward - still not used to it and rather use his regular long leash. Yes I love Timmy in the well you will see stronger alerts as time goes on. 
http://www.dogsofcourse.com/index.php
This website was recommended to me and I know they offer some work shops. I went a nose work shop and found it helpful.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna- 7 months old now and we had our first nose work class last week!!!! She was so good! Luna can be a bit hesitant to keep her head in larger sized box and or bucket to get to the treats so we have to work on that. Luna does has quiet a nose. We had fun girls night out! I


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I just read through all of the posts. We LOVE scent detection! I started with my male Eli a few years ago and with my female Riot last year. I learned a lot from Eli so Riot has been a breeze to train. Not that Eli wasn't, but he tends to paw at the boxes more and his alert isn't as pretty. Riots alert is beautiful, she hits odour and she downs immediately with her nose on target.
We did our first official trial in September, there's another in April we can't wait for. Eli passed all three components and got his title, Riot passed the vehicle and containers but indicated on the scent bracket for the room search. The room search was in a dining area and there was a large fridge off to one side. I noticed it when we did our walk through and made mental note of how the fan would move the scent. The scent pooled underneath a table. Trial nerves got to me and I believed her when she alerted on the bracket! Oh well, lesson learned lol. She is much less experienced than Eli and needs more proofing on finding source.
Riot got first place in containers though! She did it in 26 seconds, I was so proud. Eli took second place with 27 seconds. Not bad for our first trial 
I will try to add a photo of her doing her container alert - I think it is a great picture.
And as for the trials being supportive of dogs who need space - our trials usually provide yellow bandanas for dogs who need space. They want all dogs to be able to compete. Most areas have an entrance and exit so the dogs do not have to pass each other. It's great


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Mikelia-Great names Eli and Riot. What is the target odors for sdda, is that in Canada? Congrats on your title!!! We have a nose work trial 1 close to home in May which I signed up with Max but there is a wait list. I am number 5 on the wait list so I'm crossing my fingers it works out and we get to trial. Getting excited and nervous thinking about it. Happy to get Luna on board on our scenting adventures. My daughter is wanting to get involved so I think is great thing to do together.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Jenny720 said:


> What is the target odors for sdda, is that in Canada?


Target odors for the Sporting Detection Dog Association (yes, it's Canadian) are:
Wintergreen (Gaultharia procumbens)
Pine (pinus pinaster or sylvestris)
Thyme (Thymus vulgaris)


I know that AKC Scent Work was mentioned up the thread a bit, and thought I'd update that info. They have changed their fourth scent from peppermint to cypress, so they will be using:
Sweet Birch (Betula Lenta) 
Aniseed (Pimpinella anisum)
Clovebud (Eugenia Caryophylatta or Syzgiium Aromaticum)
Cypress (Cupressus sempervirens)

The elements for AKC will include Containers, Interiors, Exteriors, and Buried hides. They will also be offering Handler Discrimination, including container, interior, and exterior searches. These are the most current rules. http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/Scent_Work_Regulations.pdf?_ga=1.211496789.172790482.1478813941


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

LeoRose said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the target odors for sdda, is that in Canada?
> ...



Thank you LeoRose! Ahh they use different odors in Canada. In AKC I'm kind of glad they changed the odor peppermint to cypress. Was excited to hear AKC was going to pick up scent work I know it means another ort but looks to be fun and hoping it will be more opportunities to trial as the book up quickly.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Jenny720 said:


> Thank you LeoRose! Ahh they use different odors in Canada. In AKC I'm kind of glad they changed the odor peppermint to cypress. Was excited to hear AKC was going to pick up scent work *I know it means another ort *but looks to be fun and hoping it will be more opportunities to trial as the book up quickly.


No ORT (PT, TOT, etc.) is needed for AKC Scent Work at the moment. 

Also, if you have an ORT from NACSW, and want to enter a UKC trial, they will accept the ORT in place of their PT.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

LeoRose said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you LeoRose! Ahh they use different odors in Canada. In AKC I'm kind of glad they changed the odor peppermint to cypress. Was excited to hear AKC was going to pick up scent work *I know it means another ort *but looks to be fun and hoping it will be more opportunities to trial as the book up quickly.
> ...



I have heard you need an ort for AKC but it seems like they keep changing things. I happy to hear they don't is good news!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Jenny720 said:


> I have heard you need an ort for AKC but it seems like they keep changing things. I happy to hear they don't is good news!


I have both the original draft regulations and the current draft regulations, and neither one mentions needing to pass an ORT in order to enter a trial. 

There is an AKC Scent Work Facebook group, if you do Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1907179849519118/


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

LeoRose said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard you need an ort for AKC but it seems like they keep changing things. I happy to hear they don't is good news!
> ...


It was what I was told awhile back so I'm glad that is not the case about not needing an ort for the AKC. I dont do Facebook but sometimes I will look up information. I will check The Facebook page out. Thanks for additional info!


----------

